# Deutsche Post: 5.000 neue Mitarbeiter und 1.000 neue Packstationen noch 2019



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Deutsche Post: 5.000 neue Mitarbeiter und 1.000 neue Packstationen noch 2019*

						Die Deutsche Post (DHL) hat angekündigt, dass im Jahr 2019 5.000 neue Festangestellte angeworben werden sollen. Zudem sind 1.000 neue Packstationen und 500 weitere Partner-Filialen geplant, der Bestand an Streetscootern wird ausgebaut und es werden neue Paketshop-Konzepte getestet. Dadurch will das Unternehmen mit dem wachsenden Versandhandel fertig werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Deutsche Post: 5.000 neue Mitarbeiter und 1.000 neue Packstationen noch 2019*


----------



## softskiller (9. März 2019)

Leider sprechen diese neuen Mitarbeiter oft kein Deutsch.

Paket abgegeben bei "Keine Werbung".

Beschwerden sind auf Rekordhoch.


----------



## idge (9. März 2019)

Wahrscheinlich machts die DHL jetzt wie Hermes, massenweise Osteuropäer anstellen. Deutsch keine Voraussetzung. Hatte in letzter Zeit schon das zweifelhafte Vergnügen von Fehlzustellungen und Fehlrücksendungen(!).
Gleichzeitig dann mehr Porto nehmen, weil kostet ja der Ausbau.


----------



## Aerni (9. März 2019)

idge schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich machts die DHL jetzt wie Hermes, massenweise Osteuropäer anstellen. Deutsch keine Voraussetzung. Hatte in letzter Zeit schon das zweifelhafte Vergnügen von Fehlzustellungen und Fehlrücksendungen(!).
> Gleichzeitig dann mehr Porto nehmen, weil kostet ja der Ausbau.



aber gleichzeitig 300 päckchen im monat über amazon oder sonstwo schicken lassen, und dann rumheulen. lass dirs in ne packstation schicken, problem gelöst.


----------



## Iconoclast (9. März 2019)

Same here. Nur noch Osteuropäer, die einfach gar nichts können und die Pakete kreuz und quer irgendwo abgeben, nur nicht zu Hause. Dann wird nur am Anfang der Straße geschellt und alle Pakete dort abgeladen, damit man die Straße nicht runter muss etc.. Saftladen und faules Pack.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (9. März 2019)

Ach mir gefällt eher im Moment amazon logistic und ihre abart nie ne unterschrift haben zu wollen.. Pakete werden bei denen wohl generell nicht unterschrieben.. Teilweise im Briefkasten gestopft oder dem nächstbesten in die hand gedrückt wo dann steht.. Wurde einem hausbewohner übergeben..

Aber wem.. Das kann einem der Support dann auch nicht sagen.. 
Tollerweise is der support von Amazon so gut das sie im Zweifel einfach alles erstatten. 
Wie denn auch sonst wenn sie es nicht via Unterschrift nachweisen können weil der fahrer nie unterschreiben lässt. 

Manchmal reizt es mich schon sachen zu reklamieren die hier einfach abgegeben werden.. Weil der fahrer nicht weis wer ich bin und es ihm auch egal ist solange er das paket los ist, und nichtmals ne Unterschrift will wenn man ihn drauf anspricht. 
Und ich muss auch ehrlich sagen das ich das auch bereits getan habe.. 
Autobatterie bestellt für 100€.. Fahrer hat geklingelt. Meine frau das paket entgegen genommen aber nix unterschrieben.. Wollt der fahrer nicht.. Er hat sich wohl umgedreht und is direkt abgehauen.. Is ja blos ne gefahrgut sendung! 

Amazon just 4 fun angeschrieben wo das paket ist und wer es entgegen genommen hat.. Konnt man mir natürlich nicht sagen oder das dahingehend verfolgen. Also haben sie mir das geld zurück gegeben. 

Jetzt reizt es mich jedesmal bei nem 100€+ paket das zu reklamieren wenn dafür nicht unterschrieben wurde.. Andererseits will ich ja kein schwein sein.. Auch wenn es popelig einfach ist..

Und andererseits frag ich mich wie sehr es mich aufregen würde wenn ich irgent n teil wie zb ne Grafikkarte für 800€ bestellen würde und das ding wäre weg.. Weil wegen paketbote blöd.. Oder nachbar hat es einkassiert oder oder oder..


----------



## DasBorgkollektiv (9. März 2019)

Oder man macht es auf die ganz altmodische Weise und kauft sich die Sachen im Laden, bzw. lässt diesen die Sachen bestellen, so dass man sie nur noch abholen muss. Dann hat man solche Probleme nicht.
Und die neuen Stellen sind wahrscheinlich auch nur billig-Arbeitsplätze bei DHL Delivery.


----------



## Indiman (9. März 2019)

ist das die Seite PCGAMESHARDWARE oder JOBWARE ???


----------



## Maverick3k (10. März 2019)

softskiller schrieb:


> Leider sprechen diese neuen Mitarbeiter oft kein Deutsch.
> 
> Paket abgegeben bei "Keine Werbung".
> 
> Beschwerden sind auf Rekordhoch.



Bei uns sprechen die Hermes Fahrer kein Deutsch, oder sehr wenig.


----------



## Ash1983 (10. März 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Oder man macht es auf die ganz altmodische Weise und kauft sich die Sachen im Laden, bzw. lässt diesen die Sachen bestellen, so dass man sie nur noch abholen muss. Dann hat man solche Probleme nicht.
> Und die neuen Stellen sind wahrscheinlich auch nur billig-Arbeitsplätze bei DHL Delivery.



Also fahre ich im Zweifel zwei Mal je 30 km hin und zurück, habe meine Ware eher später als früher und muss dafür deutlich mehr Geld bezahlen (bei meiner letzten Grafikkarte wären das rund 15% gewesen - 255 vs 220 Euro)?

Wie wäre es, wenn die Post stattdessen an der Preisgestaltung arbeitete und nicht nur rund 17 Cent für ein Paket von Amazon nähme? Wenn ich sehe, wie GHL, DPD und Hermes hier ausliefern, wird Amazon auch bei 30 Cent noch per DHL versenden oder die eigene Flotte ausbauen wollen.


----------



## fipS09 (10. März 2019)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe, wie GHL, DPD und Hermes hier ausliefern, wird Amazon auch bei 30 Cent noch per DHL versenden oder die eigene Flotte ausbauen wollen.


Amazon liefert doch jetzt schon teilweise mit Hermes. 
Mir ist es mittlerweile echt egal da ich den Wohnungsjackpot gezogen habe, mein Vermieter hat unter mir einen kleinen Laden, ich habe im letzten Jahr kein Paket von irgendeinem Versand-Dienstleister verpasst, die Mitarbeiter dort nehmen alles an und deponieren es im abgeschlossenen Hausflur des 3 Parteien Hauses, damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. März 2019)

Interessant das DHL so reagiert, da eigentlich der Fokus bei DHL eher darauf liegt die Paketzustellung am Wohnort abzuschaffen in den nächsten Jahren. Deshalb gibt es ja viele Paketshops inzwischen in REWE Märkten und co.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Amazon liefert doch jetzt schon teilweise mit Hermes.


bei uns liefert Amazon selbst, ich hab früher aber viele Pakete von Hermes und DPD erhalten bei Amazon. Inzwischen ist unser Gebiet in der gratis same Day belieferung drinne bis 22 Uhr.

Ansonsten kann ich sagen ich verpasse nie ein paket, alle meine Pakete können an einem extra abgemachten Ablageort abgelegt werden und warte abends wenn ich nach hause komme vor meiner Haustür auf mich


----------



## Zwiebo (10. März 2019)

2018 war der Anteil von Amazon Paketen bei DHL bei gut 17%. Das ist ein guter Trick von denen. Die blähen DHL künstlich auf und machen dann ihr eigenes Unternehmen. DHL muss dann Entlassen und Amazon sammelt die ganzen arbeitslosen Zusteller ein, die dann für weniger Geld und mehr Stress bei Amazon Logistics arbeiten dürfen. So ticken amerikanische Firmen halt. Es ist mehr als dumm, bei Amazon zu kaufen. Zumal Europäische Unternehmen wie MediaMarkt, Thalia, Mindfactory und Co genau das gleiche im Angebot haben und das auch am nächsten Tag da ist. Amazon will jetzt auch noch in die Lebensmittelbranche. Da sehe ich schon schwarz für die Leute, die jetzt bei Edeka und so arbeiten. Die dürfen dann auch irgendwann für noch weniger Geld bei einem Amazon Händler arbeiten.


----------



## Karotte81 (10. März 2019)

Indiman schrieb:


> ist das die Seite PCGAMESHARDWARE oder JOBWARE ???



Aber, aber ... PC Spieler bestellen doch auch öfters Hardware, im Internet, die dann in Paketen ausgeliefert wird ... und tadaaa, haben wir den Bogen geschlagen. Und da jeder irgendwann mal iwas bestellt hat, ist diese News quasi für jeden Menschen relevant. Denke ich, oder so denken die Newsschreiber, man weiß ich es nicht 

Aber mal zur News selber ... die DHL muss auch investieren, wenn sie nicht den Kampf gegen Amazon verlieren wollen. In der Paketbranche tobt ein großer Krieg, gibt ja schon länger viel zu wenig Zusteller, bei viel zu vielen Paketen, und Amazon will den Preis pro Paket immer weiter drücken, was dann widerrum die Zusteller zu spüren bekommen, die immer mehr ausliefern müssen, für das gleiche(oder weniger) Geld. 

Das kann nur irgendwann implodieren. Wobei Amazon auch nicht genügend Arbeitskräfte hat um es komplett mit DHL aufzunehmen. Und diese Zusteller von Amazon sind auch der letzte Scheiß, Betrug wird da Tür und Tor geöffnet. Ich sag nur "brauchen sie keine Unterschrift!?" "Nein nein, schon ok" ... na alles klar.


----------



## DBGTKING (10. März 2019)

Und was vom Band fällt oder vom transportwagen dürfen dann Mitarbeiter von Post behalten. Dafür bekommt dann der wo die Ware bestellt hatte, sein Geld wieder zurück. Und kann es dann wieder bestellen. Nehme mal an das es bei Amazon ja auch so ist. Die wollen kein Stress haben. Als mir mal ein Händler ne billigere wäre für teures Geld geschickt hatte, hat mir Amazon das Geld zurück gesendet gehabt. Der Händler wollte den rücksendezettel nimmer schicken. Wenn ich es zurück sende wollte, dann müsste ich dies auf eigene Kosten machen. Als ich den Händler Bescheid gab, da beleidigte mich der Händler, nur weil ich mein Recht genutzt hatte. Nun habe ich Geld und ware,seid Monaten. Dem Händler ist es egal. Das war ja eh nur ein 5 € Artikel den der Händler für 60 € verkauft hatte. Somit tut es ihm nicht wirklich weh. Nun denn so ist es halt.


----------



## RtZk (10. März 2019)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Ach mir gefällt eher im Moment amazon logistic und ihre abart nie ne unterschrift haben zu wollen.. Pakete werden bei denen wohl generell nicht unterschrieben.. Teilweise im Briefkasten gestopft oder dem nächstbesten in die hand gedrückt wo dann steht.. Wurde einem hausbewohner übergeben..
> 
> Aber wem.. Das kann einem der Support dann auch nicht sagen..
> Tollerweise is der support von Amazon so gut das sie im Zweifel einfach alles erstatten.
> ...




Hier sehen wir den Abschaum der deutschen Gesellschaft.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. März 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Oder man macht es auf die ganz altmodische Weise und kauft sich die Sachen im Laden, bzw. lässt diesen die Sachen bestellen, so dass man sie nur noch abholen muss. Dann hat man solche Probleme nicht.
> Und die neuen Stellen sind wahrscheinlich auch nur billig-Arbeitsplätze bei DHL Delivery.



Total unwirtschaftlich. 
Versandkosten zwischen 3.99 und 7.99€

Einkauf im Laden (also jetzt nicht lebensmittel) 
2x 15km sprit + parkgebühr 2€/halbe std

Mit eineinhalb std muss ich rechnen.. Parkplatz.. Latschen durch fussgänger zone ins Geschäft und zurück.. Eventuell in mehrere Geschäfte weil ich das begehrte erstmal suchen muss.
Sind ca 60-90 min realistisch. 
Sind hier 6€ parkgebühr + sprit + zeit+ teurer als das Internet.!
Und eventuell find ich nichtmals was ich will und hab das alles umsonst gemacht. 

Mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel sieht diese rechnung folgendermaßen hier aus. 
2x 5,80€ =11,60€
zeit 2x45min +60-90min unterwegs +auf den bus warten 
Biste also gut 3std unterwegs wenn du glück hast
Und auch hier teurer als im Internet und keine Garantie das zu bekommen was du willst. 

Das war jetzt die günstige rechnung... 

Lass ich das vom laden bestellen.. Muss ich novhmal dahin zum abholen.. 
Sprich alle kosten mal 2.. 
Im falle von eigenen auto heist das 12€ parken +4x15km sprit

Mein Auto verbraucht ca 7l/100 km.. Sind das bei ca 60km ein verbrauch von 4.2l.. Spritpreis 1,40€... Ergibt 5,88€ sprit

Also ca 18€ +zeit (ca 2x2std =4std)+ladenzuschlag

Mit öffentlich verkehrsmittel:
4x5,80€ = 23,20€+ zeit(ca 6-8std)+ ladenzuschlag

Und für 4-8€ (teilweise versand gratis! )
Wird mir das von mir gewünschte an die Haustür geliefert 
Ohne stress.. Ohne lebenszeit verschwendung
Und das oft bedeutend günstiger.
.. 
Der witz ist ich wohne nichtmals ländlich.. Ich bin in 15-20min mim Auto in Bonn! 



Und das zeug so im netzt bestellen das ich es im laden abholen kann ist auch Schwachsinn.. Dann kann ich es auch direkt zu mir kommen lassen

Ich würde schon gern vor ort einkaufen so ist das nicht. Teilweise kommen die Angebote ja an den inet preis locker ran. 
Aber sowohl die teuren Parkgebühren als auch die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel
machen das ganze total unwirtschaftlich.

Damit sich das wieder lohnt müssen pakete mindestens doppelt so teuer sein wie jetzt


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2019)

Zwiebo schrieb:


> 2018 war der Anteil von Amazon Paketen bei DHL bei gut 17%. Das ist ein guter Trick von denen. Die blähen DHL künstlich auf und machen dann ihr eigenes Unternehmen. DHL muss dann Entlassen und Amazon sammelt die ganzen arbeitslosen Zusteller ein, die dann für weniger Geld und mehr Stress bei Amazon Logistics arbeiten dürfen. So ticken amerikanische Firmen halt. Es ist mehr als dumm, bei Amazon zu kaufen. Zumal Europäische Unternehmen wie MediaMarkt, Thalia, Mindfactory und Co genau das gleiche im Angebot haben und das auch am nächsten Tag da ist. Amazon will jetzt auch noch in die Lebensmittelbranche. Da sehe ich schon schwarz für die Leute, die jetzt bei Edeka und so arbeiten. Die dürfen dann auch irgendwann für noch weniger Geld bei einem Amazon Händler arbeiten.



Ich sehe nicht wirklich viel Sinn darin, einfach nur einen Monopolisten gegen einen anderen auszutauschen, egal ob aus US of A oder EU. Die folgen letztlich alle den "Gesetzen" von Markt und Wettbewerb, während viele Regierungen sich schlichtweg weigern, den großen Marktakteuren entsprechende Riegel vorzuschieben (als Beispiel: die deutsche Verhinderungshaltung gegenüber Maßnahmen zur Steuerflucht von Großkonzernen auf EU-Ebene). Aber deine Beschreibung trifft sehr gut, wie Amazon seine Marktmacht ausnutzt, um Zulieferer bzw. in diesem Falle Dienstleister an sich zu binden und dauerhaft unter Druck zu setzen, um entsprechend vorteilhafte Konditionen für sich selbst rauszuschlagen. Und im Zweifelsfall übernimmt Amazon den Mist halt einfach selber. Ähnlich gehen ja auch viele (auch dt.) Automobilkonzerne mit ihren Zulieferern um.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (10. März 2019)

DHL ist schon spaßig:
Paket an anderen Mitbewohner abgegeben - > Unterschrift Briefkasten. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass das mein Briefkasten kann. 
Paket an anderen Hausbewohner abgegeben -> Familie so und so, die Wissen aber gar nichts davon, lag am Ende bei Familie dies und jenes. 
Das beste war aber ein Paket, dass ich für *mein Bruder* angenommen habe. Da stand dann -> Paket erfolgreich abgegeben, andere anwesende Person --> Ehepartner


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hier sehen wir den Abschaum der deutschen Gesellschaft.



Vllt bin ich abschaum in deinen augen. Nur wenn ich amazon frage wo mein paket ist.. 
Und es heist.. 
Öhm wissen wir nicht..wir werden eine interne suche machen und den transportdienstleister befragen..
Und 3 tage später kommt ne email das dass geld erstattet wird. 

Und das nur weil der fahrer zu faul ist sich das paket was er hier meiner frau vor die Füße geschmissen hat unterschreiben zu lassen.. 

Dann bin ich halt ein schlechter mensch, und abschaum ect. Mir ist das egal. 
Wenn ich zb ne graka für 800€ bestelle und die ist weg weil verschludert vom paketdienst.. Dann ist das geschrei auch groß. 

Ich muss in der arbeit auch alles unterschreiben, lieferscheine, Protokolle, Datenschutzzeug, kontrollzettel ect und muss meinen kopf dafür hinhalten.
Und auch so n paketfahrer hat mehrere Hundert € warenwert in seinem paketwagen und es ist seine Pflicht dafür zu sorgen das diese Pakete, die in seine Obhut gegeben sind, unbeschädigt beim richtigen ankommen.

Wenn Amazon seine fahrer nicht richtig schult dann müssen die mit sowas rechnen.
Das der job kein zuckerschlecken und ziemlich hart ist weis ich auch

Wie würdest du denn reagieren wenn n 800€ paket weg ist.. Angeblich irgent n hausbewohner abgegeben der namentlich nicht genannt wird und du schon überall rumgefragt hast bei dir im haus. 
Und amazon sagen würde.. Laut unserem sytem is es abgegeben also hast du es zu bezahlen.
Dann fängst du auch das kotzen an weil geld weg und ware weg


----------



## Poulton (10. März 2019)

if you pay peanuts, you get monkeys


----------



## empy (11. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hier sehen wir den Abschaum der deutschen Gesellschaft.



Na, na. Ich überlege mir jetzt auch gerade, da mal ein bisschen auf die Art zu bestellen, immerhin zahlen meine Steuern die Amazon-Minijob-Aufstocker mit und ich habe davon eigentlich nichts. Das wäre dann so eine Art Steuerrückerstattung.

Aber mal ganz im Ernst: Wenn die das Zeug einfach in die Weltgeschichte rausballern und darauf bauen, dass keiner die miserablen Abläufe ausnutzt, schlittern die auf ganz schön dünnem Eis rum.


----------



## shadie (11. März 2019)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Vllt bin ich abschaum in deinen augen. Nur wenn ich amazon frage wo mein paket ist..
> Und es heist..
> Öhm wissen wir nicht..wir werden eine interne suche machen und den transportdienstleister befragen..
> Und 3 tage später kommt ne email das dass geld erstattet wird.
> ...



Ufff.....sorry aber das geht gar nicht!

Da kannst du genau so gut in den Laden gehen den scheiß klauen wenn grad keiner hinschaut und behaupten.

"Ich bin nicht schuld, würde der Kassierer seine Arbeit richtig machen, wäre das nicht passiert."

Durch Menschen wie dich 

- werden die Versandkosten immer teurer
- die jährlichen Beiträge für Prime steigen 
- Der Kundensupport nimmt nicht mehr jeden Scheiß zurück und wird unkulanter

Alle wollen immer billig billig, jetzt kommt billig billig und es ist auch nicht recht, klaut man den scheiß einfach und betrügt und lügt.

Sehr gut, läuft in genau die richtige Richtung 

Und auf die Frage wie ich reagieren würde?
Keine Unterschrift von mir, keine Ware bei mir?
Entweder klagen oder über Amazon einfordern, die Sendungen sind ja versichert,
das holt sich amazon dann von DHL.

Man selbst wird nur eine Aussage dazu machen müssen und das wars.

Dir wird kein Händler sagen, wenn du Ihm eidesstaatlich versicherst, das Paket kam nie bei mir an und du nix unterschrieben hast, dass du jetzt PEch hast.
Damit fallen die kräftig auf die Schnauze wenn du klagen würdest.


BTT: Ich hoffe es geht da um "die guten DHL Stellen" und nicht um irgendwelche Subunternehmer.
Denn die Leute bei der Post verdienen nicht schlecht, werden gut behandelt und können meist früher in Rente.
Unser Nachbar war Briefträger und konnte damit jetzt mit 56 in Rente gehen 

Die Leute die bei Subunternehmern angestellt sind.......das sind arme Schweine jap.


----------



## Basti1988 (15. März 2019)

DasBorgkollektiv schrieb:


> Oder man macht es auf die ganz altmodische Weise und kauft sich die Sachen im Laden, bzw. lässt diesen die Sachen bestellen, so dass man sie nur noch abholen muss. Dann hat man solche Probleme nicht.
> Und die neuen Stellen sind wahrscheinlich auch nur billig-Arbeitsplätze bei DHL Delivery.



Wenn das Zeitlich klappen würde ist das ja auch gut, aber mit einem 12-14 Stunden Arbeitstag wird das bissel schwierig, da bin ich drauf angewiesen meine Sachen aus der Postbox nach der Arbeit zu holen. Weil Geschäfte haben für mich nur Samstag zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr (Ja ich arbeite auch Samstags) auf. Da schaffst du nicht alles zu holen.


----------



## cryon1c (31. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wenn das Zeitlich klappen würde ist das ja auch gut, aber mit einem 12-14 Stunden Arbeitstag wird das bissel schwierig, da bin ich drauf angewiesen meine Sachen aus der Postbox nach der Arbeit zu holen. Weil Geschäfte haben für mich nur Samstag zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr (Ja ich arbeite auch Samstags) auf. Da schaffst du nicht alles zu holen.



Wer 14h am Tag ackert und das 6x die Woche, der macht was falsch. 
So viel schuften eigentlich nur Selbständige die irgendwas haben - z.B. Gastrobetrieb wo man durchgehend anwesend ist, sich aber kein Personal leisten kann um aufm Sofa zu liegen und nur Papierkram zu machen. 
Hier ist das Problem also die irre Arbeitszeit, nicht die Öffnungszeiten oder Zustellzeiten


----------

